# dog kennel pictures



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

looking for pictures of how yall have yalls dog kennels. just got my dog back from the trainer and need to build him something inside his kennel. thinking of an elveated platform and elevated barrel... but not sure how to make that work. any ideas?

thanks marsh


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

*dog kennel*

check out lion country dog supply. www.lcsupply.com

they sell a kit for a "k9 condo" basically you supply a plastic 55 gal. drum and they sell you a kit with a base, a flat roof, and a door for it. Sharp dog house, very utilitarian, and the dogs love the flat roof to nap on when its nice out.


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what I keep my dog in ... off the ground and very comfy for him


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

I build elevated frames from PVC pipe and mount a barrel and plastic decking on that.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> I build elevated frames from PVC pipe and mount a barrel and plastic decking on that.


that's about what i wanna do.. can you send me some pics?? ill shoot ya my phone # if that'd help

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> that's about what i wanna do.. can you send me some pics?? ill shoot ya my phone # if that'd help
> 
> <KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


Yea give me an e-mail and I'll send you some. PM if necessary.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> thanks!
> [email protected]


Sent you an e-mail. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Sent you an e-mail. Let me know if you need anything else.


it didnt come through?? must have got lost somewhere in cyberspace lol

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

*kennel*

Best kennel I have ever had. Since this picture was taken I put some 6" rubber tires on each corner so I can roll it around


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> it didnt come through?? must have got lost somewhere in cyberspace lol
> 
> <KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


Just sent it again, maybe check your spam filters.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Just sent it again, maybe check your spam filters.


I got both lol they went through this morning about 10 lol thanks!! that gives me a pretty good idea on how to go about this

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------

